# New Ruger PC carbine



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Not sure if the link will work or not.

Looking forward to this one, not only will it accept Ruger mags but a separate magwell is included to accept Glock magazines.

I have been kicking the thought around about a Kel Tec Sub 2K gen 2......but I always get mixed reviews on performance and durability. This may be the game changer for me. Looking forward to seeing some reviews. Two models to choose from and the only difference I believe is a threaded barrel and un threaded barrel. Both are fluted. Like a 10/22 Takedown. I am betting Magpul or someone will have a folding stock for it by next Christmas. 

I have been looking for a carbine that accepts Glock mags for some time, JRC just did not feel right and I did not want an AR platform. 

Currently have a Hi Point 9mm, nothing wrong with it, great carbine, just want something that has some more capacity and interchangeable mags.

Just wanted to share

Thanks

Figured it out, I do not have the ability to post links due to post, but if someone wants to google it and post one up that'd be great!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

They certainly look very nice. Even uses glock mags for a price around $550.

NEW RELEASE: Ruger PC Carbine In 9mm - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just get the Keltec Sub 2000 and avoid the usual Ruger recall. Plus have a little extra left over for ammo and mags.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have Gen 1 and Gen 2 SUB2000s glock mag 9mm and very happy with them, no issues! I
have a 10/22 22LR TD but will pass on this new offering!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@youngridge - I have a Hi-Point .45 carbine and love it. That being said, the Ruger carbine has my interest and am seriously considering it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe rename it the Mini-Ghetto Blaster? :vs_lol:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I like it. I want one!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/the-ruger-pc-carbine-is-back-and-better-takedown-rifle-uses-glock-mags/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=20180105_FridayDigest_155&utm_campaign=/blog/the-ruger-pc-carbine-is-back-and-better-takedown-rifle-uses-glock-mags/


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Any Stock options (Wood) (Tactical Folding ) (Telescoping ) ???


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having one but,wait for a while while Ruger works out the bugs.like any new model firearm,sometimes there are screwups.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant believe yall make me go google sutff up so much. It looks purty but what can it do that cant already be done with some in the closet? 
https://www.ruger.com/products/pcCarbine/models.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Cant believe yall make me go google sutff up so much. It looks purty but what can it do that cant already be done with some in the closet?
> https://www.ruger.com/products/pcCarbine/models.html


Not that it can do anything that other rifles/carbines can not, but that it does a number of things together that makes it attractive. 1. It is a carbine that shoots 9mm. 2. It is a take-down. 3. If has a threaded barrel that can take a suppressor. 4. It is a good price at about $550.
I would seriously consider getting one, but I already have a JR Carbine 9mm carbine that shoots well and I like.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Any Stock options (Wood) (Tactical Folding ) (Telescoping ) ???


Bump for effect (Not Bump Stock)


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Just get the Keltec Sub 2000 and *avoid the usual Ruger recall*. Plus have a little extra left over for ammo and mags.


As much as I like Ruger products, this is so true.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pay a little less and get an SKS or pay a little more & get a Mini 30


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Any Stock options (Wood) (Tactical Folding ) (Telescoping ) ???


I am thinking it wont take long for someone to come out with a folding stock for this firearm or a telescoping stock. As far as wood I am not sure.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Pay a little less and get an SKS or pay a little more & get a Mini 30


Already have an SKS. I was debating a Kel Tec S2K, but this may be a game changer for me at least. Going to wait until the end of summer/next fall before I decide and see what the reviews say and if there are any recalls that need to be addressed. I have the Hi Point 9mm carbine as well, it is a joy to shoot. I am looking for something that is exchangeable with my Glock mags. This is more appealing to me than the Sub 2k, but time will tell after people really give the test.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the the take down ability. I have been looking at this but there are a few ahead of it on the list. As of now I went with the CZ Scorpion for my first 9mm carbine. Goes bang every time and he wife can handle it much more capably then the AR's


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

youngridge said:


> Not sure if the link will work or not.
> 
> Looking forward to this one, not only will it accept Ruger mags but a separate magwell is included to accept Glock magazines.
> 
> ...


My buddy has a KelTec sub 2000 gen II and it's rather impressive no issues; set up with Glock-sucker Mags
I think 
a) the ruger is ugly
b) limited fixed stock
c) Made by Bill Ruger- the guy who testified against Civilians owning ar type guns Ruger received criticism from some gun owners for suggesting that rather than ban guns, that Congress should outlaw magazines holding more than 15 rounds.[9] On March 30, 1989, Bill Ruger sent a letter to every member of the United States Congress, stating:

The best way to address the firepower concern is therefore not to try to outlaw or license many millions of older and perfectly legitimate firearms (which would be a licensing effort of staggering proportions) but to prohibit the possession of high capacity magazines. By a simple, complete and unequivocal ban on large capacity magazines, all the difficulty of defining 'assault rifle' and 'semi-automatic rifles' is eliminated. The large capacity magazine itself, separate or attached to the firearm, becomes the prohibited item. A single amendment to Federal firearms laws could effectively implement these objectives.

William B. Ruger[10]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_B._Ruger

Glad he's dead....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeff Quinn takes a look at the rife:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Denton said:


> Jeff Quinn takes a look at the rife:


I like ol Jeff and his videos!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Can the Ruger mount a bayonet like my S2K gen2? LOL


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lol is that bayo for slashing ? ( it looks like it would get perhaps 1 inch of penetration in a stab )


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was just having some fun and put that and the grip on for the picture. I wanted to show how versatile 
this little thing is and if you really want to hang a bunch of crap on it you can and it's still very light!

I carry it in a briefcase as it folds up quickly and never had any issues!


----------



## rionrioneer (2 mo ago)

SDF880 said:


> Can the Ruger mount a bayonet like my S2K gen2? LOL
> View attachment 65858


 i'll be putting an M7 on mine with the sig Mlok mount


----------

